# Please share (recent or old) driving pics



## targetsmom (Dec 14, 2011)

It seems that a lot of people are "lurking" here so I thought it might be helpful to post some driving photos with a bit of an explanation. For example, age/training of mini, activity represented, type of cart, anything else you can think of.

These are all photos from 2011 of our 7 year old mare Aloha Acres Fashion by Magic (aka Princess) pulling a wooden wheeled cart made by A Silver Penny Farm.

Dressage at Lindenwald where she and I were both having a lot of trouble with the heat. Black coat (her) and black jacket (me) likely didn't help. My jacket was perhaps just a bit conservative, if there is such a thing in dressage!







Here she is on a cones course the next month (can't see the cones, but you can guess, can't you? I think she was reading my mind!






And the next month (well every month, but only photos from September) in an obstacle driving class (combined minis and ponies) at a New England Pinto Show. She won the year end high point in this event which was about the only class we were able to enter at all four shows because she colcked at one of them. (These aren't in quite the right order, but hope you get the idea).


----------



## shelterwood (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, we needed some action on this forum huh? I posted these pictures before and they kind of stink in terms of view and color. But oh well. I'm bored tonight an need to daydream about driving since it's too dark to drive when I get home every night.

This is my 3 year old silver dapple mare put to a sulky style cart, with a Comfy Fit harness.




Here is a shot of my current cart, on a budget to get my Hyperbikes, but for $195, this little sulky rocks! It is so lightweight, perfectly balanced for this size pony (which is really hard to find), and comfortable for horse and human, nice wide shafts and stirrups that work for my legs. It has a nice comfy seat pad now too!




This is my 2 year old sorrel and white mare ground driving, same harness.




This is Sitka again, my 2 year old, early this past spring, working in my training harness, with just a halter, which is how i started them both. I also used a bitless bridle at times to teach giving to pressure, before transitioning to a bit. Not always popular on here, I know, but I had lots of bitless experience prior to minis and driving, so gave it a try. Neither horse drives as well in the bitless as in a bitted bridle though.




Both horses are in the midst of training to be trail driving horses, and I have aspirations of eventually doing overnight camping trips with them, and possibly going to Acadia National Park to drive the carriage trails. Both have been exclusively trained by me, but i will most likely be adding the assistance of a trainer once they are ready for pairs training. What i really enjoy most is the process of training them, the bumps in the road that teach me about myself and my approach with them. I really want to have 2 very safe, sane driving horses that enjoy their job and can explore the world. Nothing bums me out more than seeing horses, but minis in particular, hanging out in their pastures doing nothing. Now I know, they probably don't mind, but do believe somewhat that a horse that gets out and sees the world is better adjusted. I am totally impressed with minis, well ponies, as they are 39-40" tall, in that they really are so fun to drive, and that I miss riding very little. Once I have my hyperbikes, well, then I'll never miss riding again I think!

Sorry about the repeat pictures, but maybe someday soon I'll have better ones to post!!

Katie


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is my recently broke gelding-- would he be considered green? He is a pretty quiet horse. Will add more details and pics.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's my grandson driving for his first time in a show -- Western Country Pleasure Driving under with my mare Mandalay Bay. The cart is a Jerald mini pleasure cart.

Same cart but 6 yrold granddaughter driving my elder gelding, Chip, in Pleasure Driving under. 


This is me at Nationals driving my trainer's Jerald Viceroy in Park Harness over with Magic Spell.


The last is my newly gelded guy, Simply Awesome, in a Christmas parade with my daughter driving. She always insists on using my Jerald show cart. 


That's all my horses but I now own a Vicerory, and a big-wheeled 26" sort of country cart I use for some practice and another show cart by Graber which I prefer for obstacle driving.


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2011)

Here are pictures of our stallion, *Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF*, driving at the Nationals the year he won Res. National Grand WCP. Destiny is wearing my Lutke show harness and driving Erica Killion's cart, which I do think is a Houghton but maybe is a Jerald. Trained and Shown in driving by Parnell Training Stables.


----------



## susanne (Dec 15, 2011)

Jill, have you driven Destiny since you've gotten him home? I'll bet he'd love taking his mommy out and about and showing himself off! And if you have any nearby ADS shows, you and he could have a whole new challenge in serious driving classes.


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2011)

susanne said:


> Jill, have you driven Destiny since you've gotten him home? I'll bet he'd love taking his mommy out and about and showing himself off! And if you have any nearby ADS shows, you and he could have a whole new challenge in serious driving classes.


Well, with all Destiny has done and won, I don't think he needs or wants me to show him. I think he's earned a stress free life at home. He's got a show record the likes of which most horses will never acheive, and we have some nice young horses we could show, including some of his daughters, if the time and mood strikes





Destiny is one of four horses that we drive for fun



At this time, I don't have any interest nor the time to pursue ADS. Plus, as far as I'm concerned, National level driving wins* are* seriously something, and the icing on the cake when they topped off such a successful halter career





Susanne, I'm not sure where you were going with the remark, and if I read something you didn't intend into your post, please excuse me but thank you for the oportunity to elaborate on one of my favorite horses of all time, and his well earned "early" retirement to become a sire, sometimes driver, and "big" pet for H and myself


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 15, 2011)

Oooh this all gets me excited for spring. We're working on ground manners this winter. I need the exercise worse than my horses so it will do us all some good. Love the pics guys! Great looking horses and drivers


----------



## susanne (Dec 16, 2011)

Not "going" anywhere, Jill...just hoping to hear that you and Destiny are still driving, so I'm happy. I know how much Mingus loves his job and how much I enjoy driving him, and I always hope that others continue to share that same partnership.

I asked about the ADS pleasure shows because I can't imagine having them nearby and not entering -- but that's just me. Alas, there are none in our region.


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation, Susanne. I guess I thought "Destiny's been home for over 3 years, of course I've driven him." Then the "serious driving classes" remark... As a breeder, the breed show wins are very serious to me.

I do think there are ADS opportunities here, but it's just not something I have the time or interest in right now. We like to drive our horses in our yard, the field, woods, and parks. Really, I've always been a pretty independent / not a real fan of group activities type person when it comes to free time.

With my free time limited and the weather, one of my favorite things to do with Destiny and all our horses right about now though is just lay some pets and hugs on them and watch them interact. Destiny and DunIT, so much to my surprise, have become very good through the fence friends with each other (grooming each other time on end).


----------



## shelterwood (Dec 16, 2011)

The pictures of all the show horses are awesome, whether breed shows or ADS, and they put my little fuzzy backyard photos to shame (well, not really, I'm not ashamed, but would love to see my girls all prettied up and fancy!). Jill I too don't have the patience or fortitude necessary to spend my free time at horse shows right now. I showed stock horses in reining and WP and speed events for many years all through my childhood and into my early adulthood. It was a great experience, but for me now the adventure is in my training process and relationship with my girls, which is NOT to say that people who show do not strive for this very same thing. Showing is exhausting to me now, and my discovery that driving is my new challenge, and with minis yet!, is fulfilling my need for personal growth with horses. I'm also finding some very big rewards in driving my horses for actual work, imagine that, like hauling firewood and small logs, moving snow. It gives me a real sense of purpose in my driving and horsemanship skills. We all find something intrinsically rewarding about driving these little beggers, in whatever avenue we choose, or we wouldn't be on here! Keep all the pictures coming....

Katie


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh boy do I hear you, Katie


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 16, 2011)

This picture was taken back in (July?



) haha I can't remember. Anyway, this was my first time driving my gelding, Sox. His first time being hooked up in over a year ( before we bought him he was only hooked up a few times) and it was my 2nd? Time driving! I'm so proud of him and he's such a good boy!






Then 2 weeks ago me and Sox going for a fun ride! Snow style



He's never been hooked up to a sled before this day. He was so good. I swear he was sent to me from God


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 16, 2011)

It looks like in just over a page, we are already seeing the many different ways we can enjoy driving our minis. For pure FUN, I am glad to see photos in the snow. I was thinking that the MOST FUN I had driving was having Princess pull the sled in the snow last year, especially the thrill of getting whipped around on corners! 


For those who drive around home, I highly recommend setting up a few cones for fun. Our minis seem to really love the challenge and we admit we do too. We set up 3 sets, starting wide and then bringing them closer as they improve. If you vary the course, even with 3 sets they never know what comes next. The picture below is from an exhibition we did in October and all the minis and donkeys there tried it out! Note the spectators along the road.


----------



## jegray21 (Dec 16, 2011)

This is Mare at her first HDT we had a lot of fun!






I took my stallion Ace and he did great! Took awhile to learn the cones course but we still had fun : )
















Thanks for letting me share





This year we are going to try out the breed ring driving, I have four ready to go!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 16, 2011)

jegray21 said:


> This is Mare at her first HDT we had a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, what kind of cart is that? Me likey!!

The horse is pretty sharp, too!!!


----------



## jegray21 (Dec 16, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> Hey, what kind of cart is that? Me likey!!
> 
> The horse is pretty sharp, too!!!



It's a G & S cart the guy has a website..I love it for my 32"-33" inch guys but my 31" and unders have a harder time pulling it. He does make a smaller version but I don't think it comes with the right kind of wheel for CDEs.


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


>


THAT looks like so much fun


----------



## KellyAlaska (Dec 16, 2011)

Attached are a few photos of Jack my 36" pony. One is in Alaska and one is in California. I love all the photos of people showing in the ADS style with the aprons and hats. I just ordered an apron today! We don't have any ADS shows in Alaska but I am planning on showing him in a driving class at our local fair and figured I would show him in the ADS style vs the Country Western Pleasure style at the breed shows.

I am a member of ADS but I am having a hard time understanding how to put together a proper turn out. I noticed everyone in the photos posted is wearing a riding hat vs a formal style church hat. Is that a safety thing or a style choice?


----------



## ShadyGrovePonies (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Kelly,

Here is a link to our driving club's pleasure show photos from this fall. Everyone's outfits were really nice. Some do wear the helmets for safety.

http://www.hightimephotos.com/CarolinaCarriageClub/CCC-Pleasure-and-Dressage-Show


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 16, 2011)

Lots of great turnout pictures in that link - thanks for posting!

I wear my helmet for safety, but in certain cases they may be required (e.g depending on event, age of driver) and of course you can't be penalized for wearing one. I just figure I would rather be ahead of the game than regret NOT wearing one. When I started riding horses & bikes in the 1950's, helmets were totally unheard of, and now, 50 years later, just about everyone wears helmets for those activities. Anyone in the dressage world has learned that an injury to one well-known rider (Courtney King-Dye) has changed the helmet rules and you now see riders wearing them in the dressage ring. Is driving next???


----------



## KellyAlaska (Dec 16, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> Lots of great turnout pictures in that link - thanks for posting!
> 
> I wear my helmet for safety, but in certain cases they may be required (e.g depending on event, age of driver) and of course you can't be penalized for wearing one. I just figure I would rather be ahead of the game than regret NOT wearing one. When I started riding horses & bikes in the 1950's, helmets were totally unheard of, and now, 50 years later, just about everyone wears helmets for those activities. Anyone in the dressage world has learned that an injury to one well-known rider (Courtney King-Dye) has changed the helmet rules and you now see riders wearing them in the dressage ring. Is driving next???



I saw this website and though this was kinda neat. What do you think?

http://www.hideahelmet.com/


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 17, 2011)

*Edit* - sorry post went up before I was done... I'm changing it to reflect single work only...

This has turned into a really long post w/ lots of pictures - kind of demo-ing our training of two ponies single before we got into going as a pair (which I will do next). To see lots more pics of these two - go here - BELL or BIT or Driving Moss Foundation










The above photos are of Bell. 1st one she is pulling a pvc pipe attached to the single tree. The 2nd one, taken the same day, was pulling a tire with Vicki (my pony driving friend). The 3rd was with her during her first hitch with our 18 yr old daughter, Madira, getting to drive her... She's hooked into an OLD sulky style cart w/ no identification. Though sized for larger ponies - the wooden pieces aren't nearly as large as a Houghton or Jerald... (?) The single tree parts and the orange training harness are all "custom made" from braided haystring.







Here are two of her driving as well. The first one she is pulling the old sulky with the "training harness" on PLUS her suckling daughter is exactly 2 months old. GG went to all of our lessons 1x weekly from June 29 thru beginning of November when it was determined that Rex couldn't teach us anymore and my mares and I just needed driving time. Sometimes, she was attached to her dam (both as a single hook up with & w/o the cart and as a pair with and without a drag. She was weaned before the pair was worked hooked to the wagon and I haven't hooked her with them, yet.

The last pic is of Bell after a 2 hour drive at the Moss Foundation in Southern Pines. We now have a single leather harness and this is a borrowed sulky cart with a basket. Her daughter is locked in a safe stall at the barn of a freind's who we drove with - she didn't go out with us. The sulky is too large - the shafts are too wide for this mare, they are much thicker in wood then what mine is and it is much heavier. Also, there are no footmans' loops for the holdback straps so we found out they just weren't that effective. And the larger diameter shafts meant my wrap straps didn't wrap as many times around so there was quite a bit of forward and backward movement w/ the cart (Bell got a serious workout!!). I was really glad that we didn't encounter any serious hills or long grades on this particular drive! We did on a later one (no pics) but had different harness and carts...










The pics above are of Bit. The 1st one is after our "tire incident" (her galloping about bounced the tire up onto our barn roof when haystring single tie finally broke). The 2nd and 3rd are during our lessons at Rex's - while still ground driving single. The 2nd pic - he's asked her to step up onto a "ramp" (a draft horse drag that is out of commission at the moment) and in the 3rd he's gone thru the basics and gotten her to enter and stand in the bathtub. It would be a long time before I accomplished the same thing - trust and relaxation. Once I got both - she and I progressed tremendously!! Yes, we are using my "custom made" haystring braided harness and open bridle. I don't remember at this point when our first actual hook to a cart was... I didn't always get pictures and I'm currently going thru other blog entries trying to see if I let people know when I did her first cart hitching. We did find that she did NOT like a metal ez entry cart - lost all composure and forgot training... Hooking to the lighter, wooden, sulky jog cart went much better. She still doesn't do well in front of the metal ez entry cart. "LOVEs" her sulky and works fine single in it... Walk, trot, canter & GALLOP - slinging us around like real yahoos now - what a blast! Took well over a year to get to that point and part of that journey is detailed below.




Hauled 6 or 7 ponies to a freinds' barn to drive ponies. Great chance to work out as having issues with having other ponies move around her while driving AND with having ponies in front of her or "leave her behind". Lots of practice and I was thrilled with the pic above of me getting an awesome trot (for her)!! Both of my younger daughters also drove her that day. She did do some "airs above the ground" a couple of times when asked to stand or "wait". But she got to quit working when she finally quit doing all the "silliness".




At Rex's, "in the bush", 3 ponies and carts out and about - Bit and I did most of the leading but did lots of "Indian Drills" (person in the rear passing the ones in front to take the lead), too. She did stand when had to make adjustments to another pony and cart - I was out of our cart & really glad that I had the 30' driving lines on her as she stood w/ lines in my hand while I moved around the other pony to help. Still in open bridle and training harness. I do have a leather harness with a blind bridle that fits now - but it's being used on Bell - Bit's sister today.




Right before this, we'd gone on another drive with a LARGE group of draft horses and riders as well. Bit had displayed and demo'd all the wrong actions - dancing, prancing, "screaming", pawing, leaping on her hind legs only while going down hill (I was holding her back, she was listening enough not to run after the ponies ahead of us or run away but this was her response to being held back. She did the hopping "levades" down a fairly long and steep hill. I lost count after 10 leaping hops - and later she was one TIRED pony. I had the riders behind our group joking -real yahoos- about the fact they'd just take her off the trail shoot her and leave her for the buzzards.).. I didn't give up on her & my "squeaky wheel" of a pony gets lots more drive time and attention.

During this photo, w/ 6 other ponies and carts, she did awesome until she got tired of the stallion acting like a stallion. Then she started getting really irritated - pinning her ears, gnashing her teeth & switching her tail a lot. Then while the stallion at the head of our group and us almost at the end we hit a section of trail where we could all canter our ponies and did. When stud boy pulled up ahead of us he went into "talking mode" and Bit had a complete meltdown (from 3 carts back) - ears flat back, head snapped up, squealing and then she kicked/bucked. Cart didn't get airtime - but the third whatever it was she was doing she connected to and broke the circle bar on my cart... That stopped her reaction as she must have got it w/ the rear of her cannon not her hoof - she was limping... I laughed and said ..."well, got what you deserved goofy, we are long ways from trailers now..." A short rest and couple of checks - while sore, she wasn't broken but was much quieter, mannerly when we finished up our drive. Silly girl, you have lots to think about. After this, I go to predominantly driving her as a pair with her full sister. Not many pics of her single now...




Because of our "issues" and my cart being broken, we are at Rex's getting work in a full size sulky w/ her way out in front, LOL. In this shot, she kept trying to charge ahead and chase/catch up to her buddies or back to the trailer - so he'd grabbed a pick and was walking at her head (but still driving/directing her with voice and lines - it was impressive and I had a VERY hard time trying to do the same). Not sure how or if other trainers do this - but it WORKED. She ran into the pick only a couple of times before she realized she couldn't get away or around and maybe she should just start to relax and "work" properly. We actually spent many hours with working her on ground driving w/ us almost leading her, switching to ground driving more towards the rear & from directly behind - by herself, with a drag and with either my or Rex's sulky cart - from both sides. Did LOTs of whoa - where we would then move up to her head or body and rub or touch her, then away - always expecting her to stand still... Again - all of it paid off (there were several times we were at Rex's for more than 4 hours, UUUFFFF). She also finally calmed down every time her haunches or hind legs brushed, rubbed or stayed in contact with the shafts.




Awww. This one she's working - by herself. But her sister is also working - vicki is driving Bell. We are hauling "lumber" that had been down in the back since February! Have lots more to do - that is something we plan onb working on this winter while there's fewer thorns/weeds... She's wearing proper harness for working! Blind bridle, collar and hames, biothane 3 strap w/ farm spots... There is extra lines - I didn't have single bio lines yet - so the pair set is used on her w/ the stub lines snapped to the rings on the collar and left hanging.




And here we are - driving single, down the road, leather harness but blind bridle has been "injured" by rubbing (need to take it in to have it stitched) so in open bridle again. We are behind the wagon where her sister and another green/beanie are driving and Vicki has turned around and snapped this shot while driving!!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 17, 2011)

Those hide-a-helmet covers are pretty neat! I do know someone who makes driving hats that will use one to cover a helmet, but I kind of feel I want people to know I am wearing a helmet. You know, sort of a statement... But I do like those covers and I might have to reconsider. I also had a judge tell me that she would just as soon see the helmet as see it disguised, but I am sure that is personal preference. Thanks so much for posting! The things you learn on here....


----------



## ShadyGrovePonies (Dec 17, 2011)

Paula,

Love the bathtub photo! You have some really good photos to document your training progress.


----------



## Shari (Dec 17, 2011)

Everyone's mini's are so slick and clean!

Here is one of Maggie, in her new HB. Can't believe I have been driving her for 11 years! She looks like she is impersonating an yak! LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 17, 2011)

This is Arions Magnium P I, I bought him as an 12 yr old and he will be 14 in 2012. Before I got him he had many points and wins in Country Pleasure and Roadster. I have been showing him in Western since the styles have changed since he was last shown and he has been doing extremely well and with just my limited showing with him is now over halfway to his HOF with all his needed wins. My cart is a Jerald, I dont know the brand of my harness but bought it from a dealer around here that has lots of show harnesses. My bit is a Mylar knockoff and he loves it. He also drives in a sidecheck. He loves his job though and is really fun to drive, he is my first show driver and has taught me a lot too! I do think I need to raise my shafts a bit too as they look a bit low to me!


----------

